
Ask HN: How are you tracking the source of your SaaS paying customers? - pushkargaikwad
Our SaaS tool&#x27;s primary source of traffic is from email campaigns, search engine, web backlinks and website chat.<p>Now I am struggling to find the accurate source of paying customers like who came from which source?<p>May I know how you are doing it? I am Ok finding the original source or even the last source (search engines -&gt; chat).<p>As a last option, I can always ask our paying users by sending a direct email but I thought if there is a better way to do it which can give more insights on the lifecycle of paying customers.<p>Thanks
======
busymichael
I do this 100% using Google Analytics. After installing GA, be sure to:

1\. Set up EVENTS to track your conversions directly in GA. Be sure to include
any type of funnel action as an event to track.

2\. use EVENTS to track ANYTHING of significance that happens in your app. For
example, everytime a user users a particular feature, trigger an event.

3\. Consider enabling USERID tracking directly in GA (so you can track
individual customer behavior through GA).

4\. Setup the GOALS (for example, a conversion to a paying customer) using the
EVENTS you setup before. once that is done, you can get all types of data on
which sessions led to conversions, including based on source/referrer.

If you are using Oauth (like facebook login or Google accounts), be sure to
setup your referral domain exclusions properly. And be sure to add your own
domain to the referral exclusion list. THis is usually the source of so many
"direct" type referrals.

~~~
shostack
Not only Oauth, but 3rd party payment processors as well.

------
Jack000
I'd like to know as well. In GA 99% of my visitors have the keyword "not
provided", and the search console doesn't connect with goal events.

other half of conversions are from (direct), which is completely useless..

------
xstartup
We've high-value customers. Contracts mid 3 figure. We ask them on phone.

